# Skid steer Doors and Enclosures. Are you Sweeping without a door?



## scott321789

We here at thermfast can provide the ultimate in protection and comfort with our line of Doors and enclosures.

When sweeping, you want to stay protected from flying rocks and also keep the snow and elements out of your cab. Don't be sweeping blind anymore. Stay warm this winter!!!

Check out our whole list of Skid steer doors and enclosures. We offer them for Bobcat, Case, Cat, ASV, TEREX, Thomas, Komatsu as well as New holland.

Visit our website at the link below

http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries[/SIZE][/FON

Email us directly at [email protected]

Or call us toll free at : 1 866 924 7355

Here are some pictures of our skid steer enclosures and doors


----------



## bighornjd

What no love for Deere? Prices seem reasonable - I'd be intertested in one for a 320 if you make them...


----------



## WIPensFan

No wiper on any of them?


----------



## scott321789

Yes, we offer a wiper package for $150.

Thermfast Industries
1 866 924 7355


----------



## lawnboy2121

does the windows get scratched with the wiper seeing it is not glass


----------



## scott321789

It can scratch. The key is to take care of it. Wash it down with soapy water and cotton towel if it gets dirty. Snow and rain should not make much of a diference as it's non abraisive.


----------



## lawnboy2121

but the ice that builds up on the wiper is


----------



## lawnboy2121

u cannot stop every 20 minutes and clean ur windshield . i sweep and the dust sticks to the windows and i use the windshield washer and wipers to remove the dust that is abrasive


----------



## jtmonte

anything out there for a Daewoo 1760xl?


----------



## scott321789

Sorry, nothing for Daewoo yet.


----------

